# Tax returns ( I:R:S )



## Bicky

Anyone out there know how to file "OnLIne" IRS return. I have passwords etc for financas.Previously my returns were filed by a professional - but to save money I want to file my own return "On Line". Unfortunately the Finances site is ALL in Portuguese and is complicated to navigate. I have all the figures - just need to know how to get to the right place on the site.


----------



## canoeman

Bicky said:


> Anyone out there know how to file "OnLIne" IRS return. I have passwords etc for financas


Three suggestions
First year you do it yourself it's worth paying to have your proffesional do it with you.

Financas site translates very well with GoogleTranslate open Financas on two tabs, you can then switch between tabs from Portuguese to English to follow site instructions, and learn where everything is.

There are teaching aids etc on site that prove very useful, you can also download the various forms so you can precomplete, correct etc before you attempt to do it online.


----------



## Bicky

Hi there, thanks for your reply. Have got Google translate up and running. Will give it a go and come back to you. A cursory glance shows forms on Downloads , but 2010 not yet available ???. Do you have any experience of this procedure - which might be helpful to me ?


----------



## canoeman

This link will give you forms, I would suggest printing forms off, complete and check against last year, maybe get checked by proffesional, if your claiming IVA etc on medical, they changed rules in January (but don't seem to have told anyone) you must have Fiscal number and name printed on receipts, they will no longer accept information written. Don't feel able to give specific advice as everyones tax is so different, but another general tip it show you the number of people online filing returns, better to pick a quite time, otherwise system just can't cope. 


Forget link
Home > Taxpayer Assistance > Templates & Forms > Income Tax Individuals > BUT YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO THE PORTUGUSE TAB TO DOWNLOAD PDF FILE 

Início > Apoio ao Contribuinte > Modelos e Formulários > Imposto sobre o Rendimento das Pessoas Singulares - IRS


----------



## Bicky

Brilliant and thank you. Mine is a VERY simple case. I am a pensioner with Fiscal residency. My income is the same year on year, only the exchange rate varies between Sterling/ Euro. My expenses are purely medical Pharmacy receipts. No IVA issues. I have hard copies of the last five years returns - so should be O.K


----------



## Bicky

Hi there, just a quick question - I have downloaded all the forms, and completed them in Hard Copy. I can either take these to Financas or File on Line - which I would prefer to do - but my question is - can you guide me to the location on the Financas website which enables me to File On-Line. I have searched but alas with no success.


----------



## Bicky

*Tax returns ( I:R:S ) Reply to Thread*



canoeman said:


> This link will give you forms, I would suggest printing forms off, complete and check against last year, maybe get checked by proffesional, if your claiming IVA etc on medical, they changed rules in January (but don't seem to have told anyone) you must have Fiscal number and name printed on receipts, they will no longer accept information written. Don't feel able to give specific advice as everyones tax is so different, but another general tip it show you the number of people online filing returns, better to pick a quite time, otherwise system just can't cope.
> 
> 
> Forget link
> Home > Taxpayer Assistance > Templates & Forms > Income Tax Individuals > BUT YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO THE PORTUGUSE TAB TO DOWNLOAD PDF FILE
> 
> Início > Apoio ao Contribuinte > Modelos e Formulários > Imposto sobre o Rendimento das Pessoas Singulares - IRS


Hi there, just a quick question - I have downloaded all the forms, and completed them in Hard Copy. I can either take these to Financas or File on Line - which I would prefer to do - but my question is - can you guide me to the location on the Financas website which enables me to File On-Line. I have searched but alas with no success.


----------



## canoeman

Bicky said:


> Hi there, just a quick question - I have downloaded all the forms, and completed them in Hard Copy. I can either take these to Financas or File on Line - which I would prefer to do - but my question is - can you guide me to the location on the Financas website which enables me to File On-Line. I have searched but alas with no success.


Have you logged in?


----------



## Bicky

*Tax returns ( I:R:S ) Reply to Thread*



canoeman said:


> Have you logged in?


Yes I have logged in . I believe I am looking for " Cidades/Entregar/ IRS " but I cannot find this anywhere.


----------



## canoeman

It's on the Home page clicking on Cidadaos takes opens options.


----------



## Bicky

canoeman said:


> It's on the Home page clicking on Cidadaos takes opens options.


GOT IT !! - as you said before , takes an age to get into the site, will try later tonight.

Thanks for your help and guidance . This has saved me a lot of cash !


----------



## stephanie

Hi!

I am so glad this question has been raised. I am in the same position and have registered with the IRS to file on-line. However, as this is my first time I have asked for the assistance of an accountant. 

However, he is taking a long time to agree a suitable time to meet (busy time of year I guess), can you tell me the date that on line returns have to be in?

Thanks in advance,

Stephanie


----------



## Bicky

stephanie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am so glad this question has been raised. I am in the same position and have registered with the IRS to file on-line. However, as this is my first time I have asked for the assistance of an accountant.
> 
> However, he is taking a long time to agree a suitable time to meet (busy time of year I guess), can you tell me the date that on line returns have to be in?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Stephanie


Sem penalidades:
Declarações entregues em suporte de papel:
a) de 1 de Fevereiro até 17 de Março para declarar exclusivamente rendimentos das categorias A e H;
b) de 16 de Março até 30 de Abril, nos restantes casos.
Declarações enviadas pela Internet:
a) de 10 de Março até 15 de Abril para declarar exclusivamente rendimentos das categorias A e H;
b) de 16 de Abril até 25 de Maio, nos restantes casos.

In basic English this means Pension and category A/H on line submissions by 15th April. All other declarations by 25th May.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tomohawk_300154

Hi Bicky,

I find myself in the exact same position. I have access to the Financas online system, but can't file , as I do not speak Portuguese. I would be happy to fill in forms if they were available in English.

Did you manage to file and can you give me any advice. (simple file of rental income and expenses)

Tommy


----------



## Bicky

Hi -For Rental & Expenses you need Annex F this will not be available on line until April/May for filing by 25th May. I translated my forms using " Google Translate ". Hope this helps.


No penalties: 
Statements delivered on paper: 
a) from 1 February until 17 March to declare income exclusively in categories A and H, 
b) from 16 March to 30 April, in the remaining cases. 
statements sent over the Internet: 
a) from March 10 until April 15 to declare income exclusively in categories A and H, 
b) from 16 April to 25 May, in the remaining cases.


----------



## canoeman

But you can download all Modelo3 and the various Anexo's here, so you can download form & notes to get organized, translate etc, they will copy and paste into translator programmes Portal das Finanças - Descrição Imposto sobre o Rendimento das Pessoas Singulares - IRS


----------



## steve01

Great many thanks, 
access to the forms on-line has saved me a lot of time and trouble
But the guy in the financas said the deadline for paper input is the end of this month (in Portuguese so i might be wrong)


----------



## canoeman

Think he's correct says here paper anexo A & H during March, internet during April

http://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.p...CB6-ABFA-0697CC4C180F/0/IRS_2012_internet.pdf


----------



## canoeman

Also Bicky's dates where for 2011


----------

